# Small eyes??



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think your pup's eyes look perfectly normal! 

I don't think you should do surgery at all unless it becomes a much much bigger issue. For the money and the stressful surgery on your pup, I don't think it would be worth it just because your vet thinks "they should be bigger". 

Maybe I don't know the whole story so I would suggest at the very least, first get a second opinion!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you mean she has entropion and her eyelids are rolling in? Because the skin is too tight around the eyes? 

Do you have a picture of her eyes?


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with you! They look normal to me and its not like she is walking in to walls. I actually asked her if she was serious lol 

I am not going to get surgery unless its absolutely nessasary.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow that's a first, never heard that one before. Nyah has the same eyes as Pheobe and the vet never mentioned her eyes at all. She did get an eye infection once but that was because she had allergies. 

I would definately not do surgery, we have some eye drops that we use if Nyah's eyes get gucky and they clear it up in a day. It definately isn't a neccesary surgery... I wouldn't put Nyah through that. Maybe get a second opinion but sounds strange to begin with.


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a close up pictures of her in my profile album if you want to have a look


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont think her skin is too tight around the eyes. The vet didnt say anything like that. She said they look a little small.

But then added she still has some growing to do.

I will ask again once I see the other vet


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ferreira said:


> I have a close up pictures of her in my profile album if you want to have a look


I took a peek and I don't see any that show obvious signs of entropion. Possibly one of the ones with the e-collar? 

Are her eyes getting frazzed from being scratched? That's the only thing I can think of. And it might be a valid point. I didn't see any evidence from the pics, but I don't know what your vet was looking at. I mean... "too small" ?! 

I would ask your vet to give you a reference to an eye specialist. Get a second opinion.


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much!

Thats the thing! I have NEVER seen her rub or scratch at her eyes


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You could always go see an ophthalmologist to determine if there is a health reason why the vet would suggest surgery......I certainly would not do it for cosmetic reasons or because "she might get an infection or irritation".... (assuming no itching/redness/discharge or signs of discomfort)

But if there is any chance that you misunderstood and she does have entropion...I would still get a second opinion from an ophthalmologist.

Link to Board Certified Ophthalmologists 
Veterinarians & Public


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

I am 100% sure she said "might" 

She has never scratched or rubbed her eyes and has never had any pain or discomfort.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd get a second opinion on that one! Cosmetic surgery for a dog? geesh


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

This is the best pic I could get last night of Phoebe's eyes


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If this is purely cosmetic, I wouldn't do it. Your dog looks beautiful. And anytime you put your dog under is a risk.

If it is for health reasons that your vet suggested it, I'd take her to a specialist for a second opinion.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to think the vet was talking about entropion. I would call and ask, to make sure. At her age, her head shape can definitely change. I have seen puppies grow out of entropion that is caused by the changes their head goes through as it matures.

One of my puppies, Henry, had this. My vet consulted with a veterinary opthamologist and they decided to put a staple in his lower lid. Henry was having some tearing problems and we did not want his eye to be damaged. He kept the staple for a few weeks and then it was removed. Henry is around 4 now, and doing great, with no eye issues at all. I get regular updates on him and he has a lovely head now too.


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

I want to say that there has been no health problems with her eyes (knock on wood)

Phoebe never rubs or scrathes her eyes and has no pain at all. She is just a fun loving dog 

My vet said "surgery might be an option down the road because right now her eyes seem a little small"

I will not put my girl under unless I absolutely have to


----------

